# Hose free eco wash



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Is the cg hose free Eco wash safe on wax?
Cheers


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Is the cg hose free Eco wash safe on wax?
> Cheers


Fully answered here...
...though it's strange to reckon why such a question is asked of a washing
fluid? It isn't marketed as a wax remover.

Regards,
Steve


----------

